# Looking for a breeder in TX



## Dannaumann (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey everyone! So my wife and i are looking into finally getting our dream pup. I am active duty coast guard and finally worked hard enough to be in a job position that gives me ALOT of time home. I am living in Corpus Christi, TX and trying to find a reputable breeder. Can anyone help? I’ve googled GSD breeders and there isn’t really anything here in corpus. Willing to drive a reasonable distance. Does anyone have any recommendations for breeders in TX? Any help would be greatly appreciated 

THANKS


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello fellow Texan, and welcome! 

I'm new at this as well. My hubby just retired after 28 years in the Air Force and we've moved back to our home base of San Antonio. I've been researching GSDs since this summer and finally settled on this breeder: Vom Nobleheim German Shepherds

I've got a deposit down on a current litter. She's very responsive to emails (usually within 24 hours) and very pleasant on the phone. Personality and philosophically, she's a very good match for our family. I'll be going out there to meet her and her dogs in a couple of weeks...then bringing my own pup home in March. 

They're about an hour Northeast of Dallas...so a bit of a hike for you from Corpus...but in my opinion so far, worth it.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Try contacting Germelhaus Kennels in Princeton Texas. The breeder has been breeding working line GSDs for years. I believe she breeds for a well rounded, healthy dog with stable temperament. She has a website and will gladly discuss her dogs with you on the phone.


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Von der Otto GSD's, outside of Dallas, specializes in Western Show line Dogs. They title their breeding dogs in Germany, and also have German import dogs for sale. Their prices are above average, since they incur in the extra cost of training and showing these dogs in Germany, so that their titles and pink papers are up to the Deutschland standard for breeding. Red, shown below, is a German import that I purchase from them 8 months ago at age 5 months, and he has turned out to be everything I was hoping he would. Website: OttoGSD.com. Best of luck!


----------



## Dannaumann (Jan 29, 2019)

Judy Untamed said:


> Hello fellow Texan, and welcome!
> 
> I'm new at this as well. My hubby just retired after 28 years in the Air Force and we've moved back to our home base of San Antonio. I've been researching GSDs since this summer and finally settled on this breeder: Vom Nobleheim German Shepherds
> 
> ...


If you don’t mind me asking, what is the cost? I saw on the website the deposit is $500 which is pretty standard from what I’ve found so far. Just curious.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Dannaumann said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what is the cost? I saw on the website the deposit is $500 which is pretty standard from what I’ve found so far. Just curious.


She's a bit pricey, compared to what I see others on here saying you should expect to pay....but looking at comparable breeder websites that have price information available online, her prices are not that bad. 

Cost depends on the litter and its pedigree and other stuff. I'm paying $3500 for mine...but she's got some other puppies that are probably $2500.


----------



## fireflii (Jun 5, 2013)

I've heard good things about Germelhaus and Meerhout Shepherds. I have not done business with either of them personally, though. Meerhout is a working line kennel just outside of Austin, and they just had a litter. I'm not sure if they're spoken for or not, though. I've only heard good things about them.


----------

